# Routed track builder,Charlotte,NC or close



## junior8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone know of someone that builds routed tracks in this area? I have posted this question on other forums as well but I haven't had any replies.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well...*

The closest that I know of is:
http://www.fulltiltspeedways.com/

But that is still a good 400 miles from you...
I have raced on a Fulltilt track and thought it was very nice...

Scott


----------



## junior8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks but I should have stated in my post that I race the 1:32 scale cars. Those are great looking HO tracks though.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Make your own?*

Do you do any wood working at all?
You could rout your own...
Here is some info...
It looks fairly easy...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## junior8 (Sep 23, 2006)

I may end up doing my own or just buying one from Autorama. The problem that I have is that I live in an apartment and can hardly run a router without being evicted. Time constraints are another problem as well as several other reasons. Although I am a power tool technician and quite familiar with all power tools I would still rather buy one or have it made. I appreciate the replies from yourself and other fellow racers, having just joined this forum recently I have really enjoyed it and I believe that the forums and die hard slot racers can bring the hobby back to what it once was, slowly but surely.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Try Tunkel - He is in Phildelphia, TN

http://www.slotcars.org/tunkeltracks/index.html


----------

